# Food storage/stockpiling blog/websites????



## mandiex4

What is everyone's favorite storage or stockpiling blog/website?????


----------



## CVORNurse

A Well-Stocked Pantry

Frugal Abundance

Hillbilly Housewife

:flower::flower:


----------



## mandiex4

CVORNurse said:


> A Well-Stocked Pantry
> 
> Frugal Abundance
> 
> Hillbilly Housewife
> 
> :flower::flower:


thank you, I hadn't found frugal abundance or a well stocked pantry before, I like them!


----------



## CVORNurse

mandiex4 said:


> thank you, I hadn't found frugal abundance or a well stocked pantry before, I like them!


Ms Maggie at Frugal Abundance used to own Hillbilly Housewife, then she sold it to Suzzanne, so I keep both of them. Both have some excellent recipes, and Frugal Abundance also has some links for bulk purchases, such as Walton Feeds and others.


----------



## set2survive

Take a look at Backwoods Home website, here's a link to their food article index.

Index of free, online articles published in Backwood Home Magazine


----------



## mandiex4

thanks, I like that site!


----------



## Genevieve

May I add two that I have bookmarked?

The Pioneer Woman - Ree Drummond

Grandpappy's Information Home Page, by Robert Wayne Atkins, P.E., Christian Poems, Free Games, Recipes, Wilderness Survival Tips, Six-Sigma Quality.


----------



## mandiex4

Thank You, I really enjoyed grandpappy.info....I had never seen that one!


----------



## UncleJoe

Ditto. I too now have it bookmarked. :2thumb:


----------



## momof5kinder

*My favorite sites!*

Food Storage Made Easy
Everyday Food Storage Recipes-Food Storage & Recipe Blog
Safely Gathered In
Prepared LDS Family


----------



## survivaltime

*SurvivalTime.org*

Mandie,

I'd have to say I'm biased...MY site's my favorite! I put alot of time, money and research into it, even contributing my own knowledge in hopes of being the help that someone out there someday needs.


----------



## MrsSellaneous

I now have your site bookmarked also! 
I also enjoy my blog Riffs & Raffs |


----------



## PamsPride

Kids and Canning Jars

And of course my own blog!  I have a little bit about canning on it.


----------



## jimwang

*The Best Sites I have seen*

I think that these guys have done the best job to have great blogs, as well as sell a decent variety of products good for emergency. Let me know what you think.

Food Storage
Emergency Food


----------

